# Awesome Horse Video Contest :)



## MissVycki (Apr 29, 2010)

What a Great idea! Love it!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

love this idea  xx.

i have 3 horses that i compete and that at showjumping, so i can put 3 horses in one video?


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

jadeewood: Yes, entry is per horse. A horse may only enter once, but if you have several horses, you can enter them all, so you're welcome to make three videos..!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome, I just made one...it's Eventing  Clips from our first year learning how to jump together and then competing in the lower levels, up until this summer!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't have any edited videos, but I do have one of my freestyle!
Dressage


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is my video.

Not sure if its going to work, so I apologize in advance if it doesn't...






This is a tribute video I made in honor of the schoolmaster that I rode this past year - it was my first year riding (and first year showing) and his last show year as he has now retired. Enjoy


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmm...guess that didn't work. Can anyone tell me how to embed a video from facebook?


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Firstly, I'd like to say that I already like what I'm seeing!  Glad to know you people got the hang of it. Hoping to see many more videos and contestants *

kpptt2001:* Try just posting the link the video is on..! And make sure the video is open for "Everyone", so people who are not friends with you on facebook, like us, can see it..  I would try that, otherwise I would see if you perhaps can upload it to YouTube instead, of tinypic.com or something.. :/


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

*IGNORE THIS POST!*

Just a test with my video for the facebook thing for kpptt2001.. 

Login | Facebook

^Okay, it seems to work..! I think.. As long as the people wanting to view the video have facebook..! But you have to make sure that "Everyone" can view the video.. Again, I would say its better to use YouTube or TinyPic, but if this is the only way, then okay ^


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Vicizmax said:


> Firstly, I'd like to say that I already like what I'm seeing!  Glad to know you people got the hang of it. Hoping to see many more videos and contestants
> 
> *kpptt2001:* Try just posting the link the video is on..! And make sure the video is open for "Everyone", so people who are not friends with you on facebook, like us, can see it..  I would try that, otherwise I would see if you perhaps can upload it to YouTube instead, of tinypic.com or something.. :/


Thanks so much for your help!! I ended up using YouTube, firgured I should hop on the bandwagon and get with the times! lol

So here is my video - sorry, the quality is not great, and the opening is kind of long. Make sure you turn up your volume to Max. near the end of the video when the caption reads " It's been a great year Grandy, Keep on whinnying" :wink:

Enjoy!


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

This my beautiful Girl Darcy ..
Also do you Have to be riding?? And can you onl have one video? Thanks x


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

darrenvale : Well it depends.. What were you thinking off..? Like if it's a horse show, or loose jumping, then yes, that's acceptable.. However tell me what you had in mind and I'll think about it..  And yes, but it has to be with a different horse..! Max. one video per horse, and max. one horse in each video (you cant have a video with 3 different horse, for example). However, you can have several videos with different horses


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i do some one day eventing/eventing/xc/sj comps with my mare, can i use showjumpign and cross country clips or is that not aloud?


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

jadeewood: I'm going to accept it as "military", so yes


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

okay thankyou, i dont have alot of dressgae photos so it will be more xc and sj


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

jadeewood: That's okay, I'm not too strict about it!  Besides the horse is jumping anyways.. It was more if people started mixing jumping with western, or something.. Eventing and show jumping is a lot more alike


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

^ okay great, im just making one now


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

oh, another thing is, some photos i have are copyright photos, but these are photos i have purchased and do have at home but i dont have a scanner to scan the photos on xx


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

jadeewood: Its okay  Personally I have no restrictions as to using copyright material as it will be your own personal problems..! So its totally up to you, you wont get less credit


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ok thats great^^^^^^^. im going to start making mine now :d xxx


----------

